
Show HN: Curated List of Awesome Products Made by Female Founders - softvar
https://github.com/softvar/awesome-products-by-women
======
bbcbasic
Call me an MCP if you want but this ain't something that gets me fired up. I
am more interested in awesome products regardless of the gender of the founder
or software developer.

~~~
softvar
True that. I too wanted to show my love towards awesome products. Female
filter was fast to curate first :)

